# Prewar Mercury Boy's Balloon Tire Bike Bicycle



## tomsjack (Apr 27, 2020)

Prewar Mercury Boy's Balloon Tire Bike Bicycle On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-Mercury-Boys-Balloon-Tire-Bike-Bicycle/362980389897?


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 27, 2020)

Looks like it might have been a pod bike at one time.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Pics for our archive:






























Cool Bike!
Not mine.
Please post here if you get it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 27, 2020)

Oh yeah. Pod bike fo sho.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 27, 2020)

A thing of beauty!  Seller has a lot of other bikes also


----------



## John G04 (Apr 27, 2020)

@Kickstand3


----------



## lounging (Apr 28, 2020)

What should this sell for?


----------



## 1motime (Apr 28, 2020)

MUCH more than what current bid is.  Went up $200 today.  5 days to go.  It is my current dream bike also.  Wouldn't touch a thing.  Maybe a seat would be needed


----------



## John Gailey (Apr 28, 2020)

It's mine, so everybody just back off !!!


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 28, 2020)

Been looking for one of those for awhile!! I'll wait till last minute to throw my hat in the ring!! Can't waitto paint it up, lot's of extra cash to put into it!


----------



## 1motime (Apr 28, 2020)

I am going to get it up and running and not change a thing!  Last minute doesn't count.  The way to do it is.   You have to..... Never mind.  It's a secret!   Happy bidding!!


----------



## 1motime (Apr 28, 2020)

Over $1100  Five days to go.  This one is going to get interesting.  Wonder what the appeal is.


----------



## kreika (Apr 28, 2020)

All about them fender tips and rear reflector. Now to find the hub caps, pod, and stem. The easy stuff. Lol Good luck


----------



## John G04 (Apr 28, 2020)

I have no idea what its worth but I gotta admit its way sleeker looking than the schwinn motorbike that got 4,000 last month. Good luck everyone


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 29, 2020)

I swear I've seen this bike on here before... or somewhere before..


----------



## piercer_99 (Apr 29, 2020)

this is as close as I will get to one for awhile.


picture is worth a thousand words, the bike is worth more.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 29, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> this is as close as I will get to one for awhile.
> 
> 
> picture is worth a thousand words, the bike is worth more.
> View attachment 1183923



Different bike.  They are all cool!  The black one looks more menacing as is.  Not as dolled up


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Looky like dis....


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 29, 2020)

Sold - Original Mercury Pod Bike | Archive (sold)
					

Original paint Goodyear badged 38 Mercury dual pod bike. Wise lock, Lobdell horizontal spring saddle. Certainly one of the finer examples out there. The hubcaps are reproductions, and the speedo has been apart, likely a new face. Inside of the pod looks pretty nice, a battery corroded inside and...




					thecabe.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 29, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Sold - Original Mercury Pod Bike | Archive (sold)
> 
> 
> Original paint Goodyear badged 38 Mercury dual pod bike. Wise lock, Lobdell horizontal spring saddle. Certainly one of the finer examples out there. The hubcaps are reproductions, and the speedo has been apart, likely a new face. Inside of the pod looks pretty nice, a battery corroded inside and...
> ...



It didn’t sell for asking price ,and it had a after market kickstand


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 29, 2020)

Since the asking price was removed it's a moot point.


Kickstand3 said:


> It didn’t sell for asking price ,and it had a after market kickstand
> 
> View attachment 1183952


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 29, 2020)

I’m not sure the one for Sale on EBay doesn’t have kickstand issues . I know the back fender brace is missing and the front one is heavy damaged. Really nice bike otherwise


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 29, 2020)

I can tell you this . They are awesome bikes and ride wonderful . Here’s a image of mine . More of a base model


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 29, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> I can tell you this . They are awesome bikes and ride wonderful . Here’s a image of mine . More of a base model
> 
> View attachment 1183953


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 29, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> this is as close as I will get to one for awhile.
> 
> 
> picture is worth a thousand words, the bike is worth more.
> View attachment 1183923


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Since the asking price was removed it's a moot point.



What was the asking price? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't remember for sure. $5XXX I think


Freqman1 said:


> What was the asking price? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 29, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> I don't remember for sure. $5XXX I think



Boy , if a Caber is Drooling over this beautiful ride this thread is not making easy for him or her


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 29, 2020)

I think I'm going to start screen-shotting the price on anything interesting from now on.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 29, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> I think I'm going to start screen-shotting the price on anything interesting from now on.



So are you going to start a market guide?  
lol


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 29, 2020)

One of the 


Freqman1 said:


> Looky like dis....
> 
> View attachment 1183928
> 
> ...



One of the hern machines


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 29, 2020)

Great seller and stand up guy I've known for years....  bid with confidence folks!


----------



## 1motime (Apr 29, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> Great seller and stand up guy I've known for years....  bid with confidence folks!



Good to know.  The whole world is watching!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Oldnut said:


> One of the
> 
> One of the hern machines



When I took these pics a few years ago it was but has since moved on a a couple of times. V/r Shawn


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 29, 2020)

I've bought from this fellow many years ago. Had lots of N.O.S.  WW2  -  paramount stuff. 
 Great feedback. Must have a couple of acres full of stuff.! Posted lots of bikes before.


----------



## kreika (Apr 30, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Sold - Original Mercury Pod Bike | Archive (sold)
> 
> 
> Original paint Goodyear badged 38 Mercury dual pod bike. Wise lock, Lobdell horizontal spring saddle. Certainly one of the finer examples out there. The hubcaps are reproductions, and the speedo has been apart, likely a new face. Inside of the pod looks pretty nice, a battery corroded inside and...
> ...




Too bad it was pickup only.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 30, 2020)

Bidding has stalled a bit.  3 days to go.  Seller has 12 bikes listed with the same end time for all auctions.  All have bids.  Guy is going to be BUSY for quite a while boxing!


----------



## stoney (Apr 30, 2020)

I like the fender tips. Don't recall ever seeing them before. OG or not?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2020)

Yep those were factory pieces. V/r Shawn


----------



## Beads (Apr 30, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Looky like dis....
> 
> View attachment 1183928
> 
> ...



Ah!! Now I see why all the interest.....great bike and thanks for the education.
Be Safe!


----------



## lounging (May 3, 2020)

who won this one?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 3, 2020)

Both the Rollfast and Blackhawk were early with metal clad wheel sets


----------



## 1motime (May 3, 2020)

Not a lot of money.   Can't build it for that.    Somebody got lucky


----------



## bikejunk (May 3, 2020)

I thought the five bar with the chrome tank was interesting


----------



## John G04 (May 3, 2020)

bikejunk said:


> I thought the five bar with the chrome tank was interesting




Yea that got way more than I expected! The hawthorne 5 bar got a pretty solid number aswell. People are needing projects rn and the guy had some good ones for sale.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 17, 2020)

Anybody remember what this went for?


----------



## Fat Willy (Aug 19, 2020)

I ended up with the Hawthorne. Buyers remorse a little for what I paid. But I did uncover some blue and white paint which I’ve heard is a pretty rare color. But also a nasty repair. 

I have all the missing parts collected but a lot to do still. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat Willy (Aug 19, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

